
Show HN: Practice creativity by writing 10 new ideas a day - devan23
http://10ideasaday.xyz
======
devan23
I've been following the advice of James Altucher to write ten new ideas a day.
Since I'm a junior developer I decided to make a small web app to save my list
of ideas. Let me know what you guys think :)

